# Craig ferguson



## paracordist (Jul 19, 2013)

I was wondering does anyone watch the (LATE LATE SHOW WITH CRAIG FERGUSON)it is one of my favorite shows,and if you haven't you should.it comes on channel 42 on dish net work.


----------



## glock26USMC (Jul 19, 2013)

I have not, will have to check it out


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2013)

It is too late for me to watch.


----------



## Hydrashoks (Jul 20, 2013)

Turd Ferguson?


----------

